# high dose dianabol



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

What are your opinions on running a high dose of dianabol eg. i am planning on using 70mg with my next cycle (test, deca, dbol)?

I will run adex throughout the cycle and possibly low dose winnie for progesterone from the deca.

and plenty of milk thistle....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

have run 100mg before

drunk lots of water - no booze -no probs

and had bloods done

also I guess it depends on how big you are i.e a 70kg guy doing 50mg a day and a 100kg doing 50mg a day will react differently - also tolerance is very individual, absorbtion etc etc


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends what you have ran in the past.. and your current size (as above really LOL)


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I weigh about 93-94kg at 6foot and about 12%.

I've ran up to 50mg dianabol before and gained well, but ive heard of people running high doses with crazy strength gains and wanted to give it a go.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

The liver for a guy of 75kg, is similar to the liver of a guy 110kg, more blood volume, but not necessarily more resistance to liver damage, just a thought.

I'm not suggesting liver damage from 70mg though.

S

STOW


----------



## ianr (May 27, 2008)

i ran 90mg in the past but the back pumps were too much for me at times,drpooed back to 50mg and it was fine...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you say you ran it at 50mg and gained well off ot why not just stay at that dose more is not always better mate

as long as your diet is sorted you make good gains from that amont


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i was told 50mg is the higest dose you need, anymore and you will gain more but bad sides will shoot up also and out weigh the extra gains?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've done 50mg/ed for first 4 weeks of cycle to kick start a few cycles. Had great weight gains (although mostly water) and strength through the roof. Have been tempted to up the dose to maybe 70mg/ed but don't see the need because have seen good results from 50mg without any sides. Don't see anything wrong in trying a higher dosed cycle mate because you may get even better gains. You never know until you try it. Plenty of milk thistle though mate and wouldn't run it for more that 6 weeks.

GHS


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

A mate of mine from a few years ago was taking 30 dbol tabs a day thinking they were 1mg tabs. He had 1000 of them so presumed that was about 5 weeks worth.

Once I heard about this I found out they were obviously 5mg tabs and therefore he had taken 150mg per day for a few weeks.

He said his sex drive was off the charts and he felt very bloated all the time but seemed to suffer no other side effects!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Think im gonna give it a go at 70mg for 4 weeks kick start. I felt good on dbol last time, held a bit of water but this time will use adex as i am also upping my test dosage slightly.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

when you guys are on dbol how do you find the back pumps or sore shins when doing cardio?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> no sides are person to person not dose related, i get zero sides except from hcg where i get bad skin. never had any probs at small or mega doses so id say 120mg did me fine, gains went up dose related as i could train more and eat more,
> 
> find ur limit bro, have a good anti e or a on hand, good pct worked out and see, the individual aspects to peptides and aas's is huge.


u get zero sides from dbol or all aas? i dont just mean sides you can see like spots and hair loss, i also mean sides on your body aswell, high blood pressure, cholesterol, liver stress etc etc etc

but saying that i have heard of big guys taking 150mg-200mg ed and no complants.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

is it worth taking 50mg of proviron a day along with 30-40mg dbol each day for 6 weeks for first cycle?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

test and dbol would be better :thumbup1:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

boner said:


> when you guys are on dbol how do you find the back pumps or sore shins when doing cardio?


i suffer really bad with back pumps and shins when walking...what is the cause of this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hell, I got pretty decent strength gains on 20mg a day...........

I dont think my BP could handle over 50mg a day.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

im running 80mg ed now with 25mg ed aromasin(see cheap and cheerfull thread)

im loving it streanth is up dramaticly each workout pumps are just daft recovery is rapid and the sense of well being is great


----------



## Reverb (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guy's, I'm new to these forum's and I can't figure out how to post a new thread to say hello to all the members ha ha! Could any one please let me know how I can do so? Thanks


----------



## mcmlk99 (Dec 31, 2008)

Know there are a TON of dbol posts on here but looking for some quick advise on PCT... Going to try Mick' Hart's Cycle of Dbol below and not sure what sort of PCT cylce I should run on completion given that this calls for Nolv the whole time. Anyone have any experience with this cycle? Not going to start for about another month or so but want to make sure I have the right stuff on hand before I get going so I'm not scrambling.

Week Dianabol (5mg) Nolvadex (20mg)

1 3 1

2 5 1

3 8 1

4 10 1

5 10 1

6 8 1

7 5 1

8 3 1


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got severe back pumps on 30-40mg a day with dbol. Strength is always goos though.


----------



## mcmlk99 (Dec 31, 2008)

How many weeks were you at that level?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

When I got to week 3-4 it started. I had to stop


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I love the IDEA of high dose dianabol, but every time I try it my mindset turns negative, and my appetite dissapears. And if you cant eat, there is no way you can grow....

Really, experience tells me the best dose for me is 30 to 35mg per day, but that doesnt stop me always trying more to see what happens....

I suppose, by definition, that makes me an idiot lolol, I suppose I can live with that


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes it's true it does kill the appetite


----------



## mcmlk99 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fortunately I've never had any issues with eating  Hopefully this won't curb to bad. Have any thoughts on PCT after the cycle if i do the Nolvadex during the cycle?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

above that is to risk ever increasing side effects. If you are going to run that high a dose, I would definately run an AI alongside and it would be worth splitting that dose also.

On Dbol I have had, aggression, loss of appetite, high BP, Water retention+++, gyno symptoms, severe lethargy & indigestion.

These symptoms always get worse as I up the dose but at 40mg they are barely noticable except for the water retention, and yes I always eat low sodium diet so its not diet related.

Dbol gives fabulous results in strength and well-being though, I personally believe the sides at a low dose are worth it but I have never gone to 100-120mg od before, can't imagine what that must be like?? I wouldnt run that dose for long though, the liver toxicity of 17AA may be overstated but it definately does happen, I can post a couple of studies up here of people on a much lower dose than that, who had liver failure from it. I dont believe Milk Thistle will do a thing for your liver at this dose if at all, studies just don't support it.

SD


----------



## mcmlk99 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts on PCT on previously mentioned Mick Hart dbol cycle?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mcmlk99 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on PCT on previously mentioned Mick Hart dbol cycle?


What did Mick Hart recommend?

I would look at Clomid for PCT, 10 dyas at 150mg od, 10 days at 100mg od, then have spare clomid or nolva in case you need to extend it but you shouldn't do.

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mcmlk99 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on PCT on previously mentioned Mick Hart dbol cycle?


Please disregard any thing that has Mick Hart associated with it.

I've ran 100mg before, no sides at all, but I'm not prone to them.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Please disregard any thing that has Mick Hart associated with it.
> 
> *I've ran 100mg before, no sides at all, but I'm not prone to them*.


How on earth!!! I smell 5 mg of Dbol and I get hamster faced :laugh:

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> How on earth!!! I smell 5 mg of Dbol and I get hamster faced :laugh:
> 
> SD


Lol, I have never retained water on anything, or any dose.

The downside to that was I did not get the big jump in bodyweight that most did, but after 10 years or so I got over that,


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

what is the cause of the nasty back pumps and is there anything to stop this?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DRED said:


> what is the cause of the nasty back pumps and is there anything to stop this?


Water retention mostly, keeping your diet clean helps a lot, and using some estrogen control too.

Not something I ever get though.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Water retention mostly, keeping your diet clean helps a lot, and using some estrogen control too.
> 
> Not something I ever get though.


 Ya ya show off :laugh: have some sympathy for us less gifted mortals  Are you sure the lack of estrogenic effects isn't because you are in fact FEMALE!! :whistling:

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Ya ya show off :laugh: have some sympathy for us less gifted mortals  Are you sure the lack of estrogenic effects isn't because you are in fact FEMALE!! :whistling:
> 
> SD


If I were, I'd have far better things to be playing with than my laptop, :wink:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Nytol said:


> If I were, I'd have far better things to be playing with than my laptop, :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I feel just 15mg and it elivates my BP.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ah shin and back pumps are a nightmare. Tried 100mg ED for 4 weeks. Great gains.... but couldnt walk the dog lol.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Why does it kill the appeitite? i dont run it anymore for that reason


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i ran 40mg in my rebound course and after 10 minutes on the treadmill i could barely walk. same with a couple of sets of deadlifts i had to lie down in the gym and stretch my back off. i reduced the dose to 30mg and same problem. i think it varies person to person.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> Ah shin and back pumps are a nightmare. Tried 100mg ED for 4 weeks. Great gains.... but couldnt walk the dog lol.


OMG, now that you mentioned that, I had the same problem, I had to stop walking and give the shins a rest because they got so pumped it hurt to walk.

I also remember my jaws would get pumped when I was eating too....lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> OMG, now that you mentioned that, I had the same problem, I had to stop walking and give the shins a rest because they got so pumped it hurt to walk.
> 
> I also remember my jaws would get pumped when I was eating too....lol


I think it was studbeast who suggested some taurine and a banana to help avoid dbol pumps.

Taurine is in red bull or you can get separately.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

From what I have read, and been told the difference between 50mg ED and 100mg ED is negligible, when compairing gains in weight, and strength. However the likley hood of side's is much higher at the latter dose. If this is correct, then I would say that using 50mg ED of Dbol, alongside 50mg ED of Oxymetholone would be a better way of doing it. IMO.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> I think it was studbeast who suggested some taurine and a banana to help avoid dbol pumps.
> 
> Taurine is in red bull or you can get separately.


Pumps or cramps?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Beans said:


> From what I have read, and been told the difference between 50mg ED and 100mg ED is negligible, when compairing gains in weight, and strength. However the likley hood of side's is much higher at the latter dose. If this is correct, then I would say that using 50mg ED of Dbol, alongside 50mg ED of Oxymetholone would be a better way of doing it. IMO.


im running 80mg dbol ed and feel great, the differance from 50-80mg ed is quite dramatic


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Pumps or cramps?


Well, most people refer to them as back pumps, but whether they are actually pumps or cramps, I don't know.

It's probably the kidneys that are experiencing increased blood pressure, and from reading, most people have taurine deficiencies anyway.

Taurine can help the kidneys with the excessive filtering they are doing 'by potentiating increases in cell volume via effects in the ion-flux and nutrient gated transport' - whatever that means exactly! :whistling:

Basically it helps the kidneys work more efficiently, and they are most likely the source of the cramps/pumps.

The info I found suggests around 7 grams is needed for a 200 pound bber, so probably more than you would find in a red bull.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Trenzyme said:


> im running 80mg dbol ed and feel great, the differance from 50-80mg ed is quite dramatic


How so mate? what differences are you noticing compared to a lower dose?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

hackskii said:


> OMG, now that you mentioned that, I had the same problem, I had to stop walking and give the shins a rest because they got so pumped it hurt to walk.
> 
> I also remember my jaws would get pumped when I was eating too....lol


LOL I know what you mean, I love getting jaw pumps. I have no idea why though


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> How so mate? what differences are you noticing compared to a lower dose?


,

more streanth and much quicker recovery , oh and pumps that make you look 10lbs bigger than you are.. bonus..lol


----------

